# Ike heeling - 17 months



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

A short video of Ike heeling from this weekend, doing some right turns, left turns, about turns, and sit and down out of motion. Critique welcome. Thanks


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He is so focused on you nice job he looks like he's having a great time


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Btw, I slowmotioned a section of it because - ideally - that's how I want Ike to heel up and down the field. But Ike is inconsistent (he will do it for a few steps like that and then he loses his rhythm) and I seem to have trouble getting him locked into the motion.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang it!! I was hoping you'd throw in one clip of a fail.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Such enthusiasm! My Echo will stay in position, but always with head level with her back, ears aslant, looking bored. Guess I'm not interesting enough for her. How do you get that happy excitement??? I'd love to not keep making the same mistakes with the next GSD <grin>


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

EchoGSD said:


> He is gorgeous! Such enthusiasm! My Echo will stay in position, but always with head level with her back, ears aslant, looking bored. Guess I'm not interesting enough for her. How do you get that happy excitement??? I'd love to not keep making the same mistakes with the next GSD <grin>


Same here . . . Ridley seems kind of bored by it all. I'm not sure what to do to get him more excited about training!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I think they must have sent you one of those black/tan Malinois; German Shepherds don't make obedience like that. 
He looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like that he almost exaggerates some of the tighter left turns, I like to see that much much more than a dog that is slow to "get in" when turning (*coughNikoncough*) or is getting bumped by the handler in the process. He clearly understands that he has a rear end and knows how to move it!

I've done a lot of experimenting with Nikon's heeling and tried several different methods until finding the right rhythm/pace that suits both of us. I'm sure you'll get there fast!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, Ike is a Mal in a German/Belgium body....though Jason's handling skills are amazing and cannot be discounted in Ike's performances. What a biddable boy he is!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

The turns are impressive, but not nearly as impressive as the bond that is so apparent in the work. That dog loves you just as clear as day.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> The turns are impressive, but not nearly as impressive as the bond that is so apparent in the work. That dog loves you just as clear as day.


AGREED! Love watching your videos. and might i add. WONDERFUL taste in music :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Art and Jane for the kind words.

Wayne, Ike loves me but he is not above taking a shot at me when he gets a little too high in drive as you can see in the video!

Lies, interesting you mentioned the left turn because that's one of the things I dislike about his heeling from the video. I feel like he was overpivoting and consequently when I came out of the left turn, he was actually lagging behind because he had turned too much and now needed to catch up. I need to figure out a way to get him to ease into the turn more instead of pivoting hard like that. I don't know if this is a dog problem or a handler problem. Probably a handler problem ...


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Now, am I totally evil bc part of me wanted to see him just take off at a dead run down the field, again, lol??


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

What song is playing?Wwho is it by? It really cool.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

ripsofie said:


> What song is playing?Wwho is it by? It really cool.


The World at Large by Modest Mouse :wub:

They have alot of really amazing music.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Tammy GSD said:


> Congratulations! Now, am I totally evil bc part of me wanted to see him just take off at a dead run down the field, again, lol??


Oh don't worry, the moment will come again soon enough  Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow but rest assured, it WILL happen. After all, we are talking about Ike!

Music is from Modest Mouse. The song is called "The World at Large".


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

MrsWoodcock said:


> and might i add. WONDERFUL taste in music :wub:


OK. Now I am going to have to object. Jason, I don't know if you saw the videos I posted, but I would strongly recommend that you pair any and all training videos with a 'Metallica' song.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> OK. Now I am going to have to object. Jason, I don't know if you saw the videos I posted, but I would strongly recommend that you pair any and all training videos with a 'Metallica' song.


So me being a lover of every type of music. Ill have to agree that he should add metallica to a video. but i think id get a kick out of watching a video with "nuttin but a g thang baby" by dr. dre. :wild:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a pleasure to wach this Jason! Beautiful, prancing, happy, collected heeling! WOW!!! and only a smidgen of kangaroo in there, BIG improvement! 

The sit and platz out of motion is unbelievable!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Zahnburg said:


> OK. Now I am going to have to object. Jason, I don't know if you saw the videos I posted, but I would strongly recommend that you pair any and all training videos with a 'Metallica' song.


Beat me to it music sucked TOOL works for me your dog and training looked great.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Impressive!!!

I see a lot less "kangaroo" and a lot more prancy heeling - woohoo!

I seriously love watching you work with your crew - Ike especially!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I always wanted to put the foo fighters _all my life_ on a video of running blinds...it just fits!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I always wanted to put the foo fighters _all my life_ on a video of running blinds...it just fits!
> YouTube - Foo Fighters - All My Life (Live at Wembley Stadium)


Ummmm.... amazing much?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

All right Jason, because I like you (and Ike). Here is the song that you need to put with Ike's SchH1 (maybe also SchH2 & 3) video of protection.




 
I was saving it for Buck, but I am sure that I can find a song that will do. Granted, I do not think I will ever find a song that remotely compares to this, but I will make it work.

Once again, you are doing a fantastic job with Ike. If you ever decide to sell him, make sure that you contact me first. If you don't, i will cry, seriously cry.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Art. I was going to go with Natalie Merchant but Metallica will work too ...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Since we are just yapping about music ... I want to put this song somewhere but I think I might save it for a Dottie agility video someday ...


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Who the **** is natalie merchant?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

You walked on the field with 100 points after turning down the music you had 90 after hearing mention of this artist on this thread your getting dangerously close to losing your grip on the 80's and leaving me with some questions I may not want to know the answers to.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> Who the **** is natalie merchant?


This should refresh your memory :rofl:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay. To clarify: the comment about Natalie Merchant was a joke!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

MrsWoodcock said:


> This should refresh your memory :rofl:


.

Sorry it does not ring a bell. Speaking of bells, the greatest song EVER:


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's so fun to watch!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

great focus


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I enjoyede every bit of the video!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Here you all arguing over what songs go best with videos, and I probably couldn't put a song in with my video if my life depended on it! Haha.

Looks good as usual! I think Ike i a favorite of everyone's. And I promise I'm not saying that just because he reminds me of a dressage horse


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love Florence & the Machine.... 
Metallica will never be the same with out Jason Newsted! He's from my town


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Ummmm.... amazing much?


I don't understand your response? :thinking:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice Jason!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Love Florence & the Machine....
> Metallica will never be the same with out Jason Newsted! He's from my town


I worked for his cousin Rich Newsted...he was my Chairman of the Board.....did you know him too? Always wore a solid gold Rolex that Jason gave him after their first big album went through the roof. He gave out over a dozen watches...to everyone in the immediate family...at about $25k each!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I worked for Jasons brother, Greg and his wife for several years. Jason quit the band the same time I quit working for them! I don't know Jason personally(wish I did, though!).


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't understand your response? :thinking:


Just another way of saying That i agreed, and thought that would be amazing. :blush:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Jason L said:


> A short video of Ike heeling from this weekend, doing some right turns, left turns, about turns, and sit and down out of motion. Critique welcome. Thanks
> 
> YouTube - Ike Heeling 17 months


Good job Jason! That is coming along great. 

One thing that I think you should try is heeling in long straight lines for a while. When you heel long and straight the dog will settle a bit and stop bouncing and stuff. This will give you more opportunities to reward the heeling you like. The abouts, turns and stuff are stimulating to your dog and make the bouncing worse. I hope that makes sense to you.

Now let's hope that the SV in it's infinite does not follow through with it's plan to penalize animated heeling. :crazy:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Ike! You two are so fun to watch. I can't critique, all I can do is pick my jaw up off the desk and think wish I could do that! 

I think Ike's OB is much more flashy than his sire's. He looks a lot less kangaroo. I am a bit sad at that. Was looking forward to seeing him morph that into heeling by walking on his hind legs


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Fast said:


> Good job Jason! That is coming along great.
> 
> One thing that I think you should try is heeling in long straight lines for a while. When you heel long and straight the dog will settle a bit and stop bouncing and stuff. This will give you more opportunities to reward the heeling you like. The abouts, turns and stuff are stimulating to your dog and make the bouncing worse. I hope that makes sense to you.
> 
> Now let's hope that the SV in it's infinite does not follow through with it's plan to penalize animated heeling. :crazy:


Fast, thanks for comment. You're right, sometimes the turns are a little too stimulating for him and he loads too much doing them. Longer straight lines should calm him down some and smooth out the motion. Also, the longer we make him work without reward/release (and reward only with food, not ball or tug), the better he looks. With this dog, it has been a never ending battle to take away as much stimulation as possible. Anne told me awhile back that with Ike, less is more and I'm finding out how true that is everyday. As Brandi alluded to, at some point (about 6 months ago) the bouncing got so bad he was more or less walking on his back legs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree, Ike is a Mal in a German/Belgium body....though Jason's handling skills are amazing and cannot be discounted in Ike's performances. What a biddable boy he is!


 
I agree 100% This team truly impresses the heck out of me.. this is what I call 'poetry in motion". Great job Ike & Jason... awesome teamwork.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice, I love his energy!


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

wow.. you've inspired me to work harder at training my dogs. That was amazing.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Jason... Ike is doing well I'm proud of the both of you! I'm still waiting on the ETA on my "I like Ike" button. Status please??  From your Local Dallas Fans: Danielle, Otto and Enzo


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you, Lynn!!! Thanks, Marie and Kim!

Danielle, it's in production. I think one more week. I definitely have one saved for you. You can PM me your shipping address if you want. Otherwise I can either give it to you at the Sieger show or we are having a club trial 4/15 if you want to come see that.


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

beautiful dog looks like hes having a blast keep up the good work


----------

